# What did Bodybuilders use back in the 1940's?



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 23, 2014)

There were some "Ripped" guys in the 1940s. What did they do before protein powders came out? 

My point is, can't you still build muscle if you don't drink protein powders after a workout? I would think if you eat a big meal full of protein for dinner and then after your workout in the morning, that would get the job done. Everyone takes protein powders currently and I think they are great. But it is true that even if you didn't take them, as long as you ate a healthy diet and drank plenty of water, you still would see gains. Correct?


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 23, 2014)

Protein powder suxs... Eat real food.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 23, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> There were some "Ripped" guys in the 1940s. What did they do before protein powders came out?
> 
> My point is, can't you still build muscle if you don't drink protein powders after a workout? I would think if you eat a big meal full of protein for dinner and then after your workout in the morning, that would get the job done. Everyone takes protein powders currently and I think they are great. But it is true that even if you didn't take them, as long as you ate a healthy diet and drank plenty of water, you still would see gains. Correct?


success at that time was limited to those with great genetics. 
and liver pills


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 23, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> success at that time was limited to those with great genetics.
> and liver pills



Yes but it is true that you can have good gains without protein supplements. Drinking Whey Protein Isolate after a workout will help but will not prevent you from having good gains if you have a great diet and drink plenty of water and milk.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 23, 2014)

be a lot smaller?


I love protein powder because its so versatile and gram for gram pretty inexpensive


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 23, 2014)

I love it too. Just saying if you missed a day it won't hurt you as long as you eat right.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 23, 2014)

SheriV said:


> be a lot smaller?
> 
> 
> I love protein powder because its so versatile and gram for gram pretty inexpensive



And easy! So convenient to take a blender bottle with you lol.


----------



## CopperBullet (Jul 24, 2014)

whole foods and... MILK.


----------



## Booga33 (Jul 24, 2014)

I rarely drink protein powder. Whole food is better. I have been training since 1992 and understand the convenience of protein powder but eating whole food is what I do. I do cardio after I train so I if I want to drink a protein drink right after I train, it's a lot more convenient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROID (Jul 24, 2014)

My opinion

30g of protein from real food is way better than 30g from powder.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 24, 2014)

Booga33 said:


> I rarely drink protein powder. Whole food is better. I have been training since 1992 and understand the convenience of protein powder but eating whole food is what I do. I do cardio after I train so I if I want to drink a protein drink right after I train, it's a lot more convenient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Uh...whut?


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 24, 2014)

He said, " I rarely drink protein powder"  then he apparently said I rarely do cardio.  Either that or signaled the mother ship in some unintelligible language.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 25, 2014)

I have my 150g a day from powder and another 100ish from food, i get me 4ish meals in and add in protein drinks with or inbetween them.   Love shakes.  
but OP ofcourse you can gain without them, it comes down to diet, regardless if you use powders or not...


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 25, 2014)

So would I be better packing a post workout meal in my bag to eat directly after my workout? Or just sticking with spending money on protein powders and drinking that directly after my workout? One is time consuming and the other is more expensive but convienient. For example would a can of tuna and an apple be better than Whey Isolate after a workout? Im looking for the best results so what do you guys think? Actually for the time It takes to put a scoop of whey and water in my shaker, I could easily start eating an apple and a can of tuna.


----------



## Booga33 (Jul 25, 2014)

What I meant to say is this tren sure is keeping me up at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 25, 2014)

ROID said:


> My opinion
> 
> 30g of protein from real food is way better than 30g from powder.
> 
> Sent from The Mothership



What I have been saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 26, 2014)

I use both powders and whole foods. 

Its pretty tough getting your protein requirements from whole food only.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2014)

from the stuff I used to read in musclemag about the old days....Clancy ross for example....they ate a lot of steak and eggs...chugged a lot of milk....and no...no one big was ripped back then


----------



## SFW (Jul 26, 2014)

Who was the first bodybuilder to actually pin gears i wonder? Anyone know?


----------



## ANDYFLEX (Jul 26, 2014)

lol lol lol lol uh real food? haha


----------



## Machmood (Jul 26, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I use both powders and whole foods.
> 
> Its pretty tough getting your protein requirements from whole food only.




 Curious what your protein reccomendations are (grams per lb). If your up at 7am and at bed at 11 it shouldn't be hard to get 4-6 50g of protein meals. 8oz of chicken Breast is nothing


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 26, 2014)

Protein powder is just a convenience,  just get in the right amount of intake you need and stop worrying about it....

Its all food, the whole food is better is a retarded argument....


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 26, 2014)

Btw I recently started using whey powder in the last year or so. I also found that it didnt matter where I got my protein from, as long as I got it from various sources and got in the 200g I am good to go. Still made progress.


----------



## dave 236 (Jul 26, 2014)

^^^ this is right. Since when isn't whey real food? You guys think that you can truly keep eating 8 oz of chicken breast 4x daily and not throw up at the thought then yay for you. Ill supplement as needed. And its damn sure not significantly more expensive gram per gram than "whole food" either. Not when you consider the prep time and other factors involved. For instance 30g of chicken breast is 30ish calories and 6 g protein. 30g whey isolate is 110-120 calories and 20-25g protein.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2014)

whey is the most bio available protein source....second would be eggs


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 27, 2014)

Machmood said:


> Curious what your protein reccomendations are (grams per lb). If your up at 7am and at bed at 11 it shouldn't be hard to get 4-6 50g of protein meals. 8oz of chicken Breast is nothing


I eat around 300-325 g per day on a contest prep diet. 

8 oz chicken has maybe 43 g protein in 8 oz. http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-n...skin-eaten?portionid=5041&portionamount=8.000

Chicken ain't happening for me at 7AM. LOL!


----------



## bdeljoose (Jul 27, 2014)

Protein powders make it a whole lot easier for me. It's lazy, but it's hard for me to eat good on a  set schedule. I work overnights.  The old timers ate good and did't have all the garbage we eat today. My opinion only.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Real food is better than protein powders.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Swolen22 said:


> Real food is better than protein powders.


Please define "real" food???


----------

